# Stromboli Fattie Heavy Q-VIEW!!!



## big lew bbq (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is a Stromboli Fattie I put together.

I started with One Pound of Ground Italian Sausage. Then Added Pepperoni, Green Peppers, Red Onion and Mozzarella Cheese. Then Bacon weave done by my lovely finance' ....She did a lot better job then I would have done.

Here are some pics I took during the Construction:













2012-08-06_19-33-40_428.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012


















2012-08-06_19-53-28_361.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012


















2012-08-06_19-56-45_437.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012


















2012-08-06_19-57-55_194.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012


















2012-08-06_19-59-43_102.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012


















2012-08-06_20-06-05_63.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012


















2012-08-06_20-06-13_18.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 6, 2012






Finished Fattie Q-View to follow.......


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking great so far


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice bacon weave.   How did it turn out ?


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks good so far...is it done yet?


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 7, 2012)

Jrod,

I plan on smoking it tonight when I get home from work. I will make sure I take lots of Photos During and after the smoke so you all can enjoy the finished product.

-Kyle


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 7, 2012)

Here is the rest of the Q-View from my Fatty Smoke:













2012-08-07_18-18-12_804.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_17-50-57_710.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_18-50-34_692.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-26-41_129.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-30-01_310.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-38-19_592.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-45-11_631.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-45-45_194.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-46-15_741.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-47-35_416.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012


















2012-08-07_19-48-07_144.jpg



__ big lew bbq
__ Aug 7, 2012






If you have any questions about the cook/smoke process feel free to ask.  Enjoy!


----------



## ronrude (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks great!  I need to make one of those again.


----------



## the program (Aug 16, 2012)

Big Lew BBQ said:


> Jrod,
> 
> I plan on smoking it tonight when I get home from work. I will make sure I take lots of Photos During and after the smoke so you all can enjoy the finished product.
> 
> -Kyle



How long did you smoke it for?


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 16, 2012)

The Program said:


> How long did you smoke it for?


I smoked it for about 2 hours and then crisped up the bacon on my Weber propane grill for about 10 mins or so. 

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2012)

That looks Great...JJ


----------

